# Infected body piercing.............



## nneecole (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a patient that was seen for a belly button piercing that has become infected. Should I use an injury code or just code the abscess that formed around the piercing? If I use an injury code, what do you suggest? I looked up complications but found nothing suitable. Then and E code is needed. Please help. Any suggestions would be awesome.


----------



## ajs (Nov 2, 2011)

nneecole said:


> I have a patient that was seen for a belly button piercing that has become infected. Should I use an injury code or just code the abscess that formed around the piercing? If I use an injury code, what do you suggest? I looked up complications but found nothing suitable. Then and E code is needed. Please help. Any suggestions would be awesome.



All you need is the code for the abscess.  Does not matter how they got the abscess.


----------



## nneecole (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you Arlene. You are the best!


----------

